# αποβοστρύχωση = destemming



## nickel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Βόστρυχοι* είναι τα κοτσάνια (stems) των σταφυλιών και *γίγαρτα* τα κουκούτσια (seeds).

Η αποβοστρύχωση είναι η αφαίρεση των κοτσανιών.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winemaking


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 8, 2009)

Πάλι καλά. Κι εγώ προς στιγμήν, όπως διάβασα τον τίτλο, λέω βρήκαν την ΕΛΕΤΟΪΚΗ απόδοση γι' αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2009)

Μπα. το εναλλακτικό μάλλον στο ξεμάλλιασμα θα πήγαινε...


----------



## pshleas (Jul 8, 2009)

Αν μου τα 'πανε καλά, κουκούτσια είναι stones, όπως στα κεράσια.
Seeds ή pips οι σπόροι, όπως στο καρπούζι, τα σταφύλια κλπ


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως αυτά που φτύνω όταν τρώγω σταφύλια με γίγαρτα τα λέω και κουκούτσια και σπόρια.


----------

